# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  اجتماع منتديات المريخ بحدائق الهيلتون من الالف للياء

## مرهف

* اجتمع اعضاء منتديات المريخ الاربعه بحدائق الهيلتون بالامس (بالتضامن مع التراس المريخ) وقد حضر الاجتماع كل من :
1/ عمر عبدالله-خريج جامعه الخرطوم هندسه اتصالات-يسكن الطائف
2/عمار حيدر - منتدى جماهير المريخ اسم الدخول (ود الاحمر)
3/ابوبكر مختار محمد - هندسه كهرباء الخرطوم يسكن الازهري
4/ محمد الحاج ابو زيد - منتدى الجماهير ويسكن الرياض الثوره
5/ عوض احمد دفع الله - خريج هندسه كيميائيه
6/محمد عمر احمد - منتدى الجماهير - خريج النيلين اسم الدخول (ابوشامه المريخابي)
7/ المعتصم بالله بابكر - هندسه مكانيكا جامعه امردمان الاسلاميه يسكن امدرمان الدوحه .. 
8/ بشير ابراهيم عبد الرحمن - مكان العمل - مجلس الوزراء ويعمل مع مدير جامعه الخرطوم 
9/ عمر محمد عمر - السكن الثوره
 10/محمد محجوب - المهندسين -
11/ عبد العظيم حاج عمر عبد القادر - يسكن المايقوما - الصندوق القومي لتشغيل الخريجين 
12/ المعز عثمان - السكن الخرطوم الديم 
13/ ادم ثابت ادم - السكن الحلفايا - خريج تمريض -
14/ غريب علي ادم - اولتراس جوارح المريخ ( الشله المنسقه للعمل هو وادم ثابت ومنتصر وبشير ) 
15/ اواب محمد عبد العال - الجامعه الاماراتيه للعلوم الاداريه 
16/الصادق الهادي ادم - الثوره الحاره 21 مسؤول عن العلاقات العامه - منتدي المريخ 
17/ حسام احمد - الكلاكله شرق .

هؤلا هم حضور الاجتماع اليكم قرارات اجتماعهم حسب ما جاء من احدهم .. 

عمل لافتات مسيئه للهلال وللهلالاب والاتحاد : 
 اللافته الاولي :

اتحاد مجدي وحكام صلاح ذبحوا العداله ووجهوا الدوري الممتاز الي نادي الصفر الدولي ..

اللافته الثانيه : 

الرشيد علي عمر سرطان الصحافه الرياضيه .. 

اللافته الثالثه  : 

صحيفه الهلال وصمه عار علي الصحافه السودانيه .. 

اللافته الرابعه :

صمت الاتحاد العام علي الاساءه للاعبي المريخ يعني مشاركتهم فيها ..

اللافته الخامسه :

نادي الصفر مجرد من البطولات والاخلاق ..

اللافته السادسه :

المريخ لا يتشرف بالظهور في قناه قوون ..

الافته السابعه :

جماهير المريخ قادره علي حمايه لاعبيها  من اعلام الجلافيط .. 



وبطرفنا تسجيل صوتي كااااااااااااامل للاجتماع وتم تسليمه للجهات الامنيه .. 

وسيتم عرضه هنا في المنتدي .. 

 وبهذا  يتحمل كل من ذكر اسمه في هذه القائمه مسئوليه اي خروج عن النص او تطاول  
واساءه للاعبي الهلال واسرهم كما جاء بالتسجيل الصوتي .. 

  وسيقوم اللاعبين : 

  هيثم مصطفي 

   وعمر بخيت 

  وعلاء الدين يوسف

 بفتح بلاغ جنائي في الذين حضروا هذا الاجتماع ووجهوا اساءات بالغه 

   كما جاء في المقطع الصوتي 


 يتبع    





*

----------


## مرهف

*حسب تمعني في هذا البوست
ان القطر او من جاء مندسا لهذا الاجتماع
ليس ضمن منظومة منبر مريخاب اون لاين
لأنه تجاهل عن عمد ذكر منبر مريخاب اون لاين
قد يكون ضمن الاعضاء المؤثرين في الجماهير
كل الاحتمالات وارده
ما يهمنا الان هو حصر اعضاء المنبر الذين حضروا هذا الاجتماع
والاعضاء المشكوك فيهم 
يجب ان نعرف من هو هذا المندس 
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*http://merrikhalsudan.com/vb/showpos...6&postcount=35






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

عضوية مريخاب اون لاين الحضرو الاجتماع هى الفيها الشك 
غايتو انا بطلع منو عبد العظيم بس 
يا يجى مرهف ناطى ويتشمر 
دى الحقيقة 
اون لاين مفتوح على مصراعيه للرشاشات
حتى شفع منتديات كوورة  الرشاشات عندهم عضويات هناك




*

----------


## africanu

*سبحان الله

الزول ده جاء بعد انا وبدرالدين مشينا النادي عشان ننسق مع الرابطة المركزية

محل ماداير يمشي يمشي
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

سبحان الله

الزول ده جاء بعد انا وبدرالدين مشينا النادي عشان ننسق مع الرابطة المركزية

محل ماداير يمشي يمشي



الحبيب علاء
لا يهمنا اين سيمشي 
ليفتح بلاغ او ليفتح عرض رجليه
نريد ان نعرفه من هو؟
اكثر الاحتمالات تقول انه جاء مع الالتراس
انا ايقنت انه ليس من منسوبي المنبر
لانه لا يعرف وضعية عبدالعظيم حاج عمر في المنبر
ورايناه يوصف حتي اسم الدخول لاحد اعضاء منتدي الجماهير
يجب ان نعرف من هو 
لتكون شهادة خلو المنبر من الجلافيط
كي لا يوصمنا بها احد الحانقين
كما راينا مشاركة وليد المريخابي
تحياتي يا غالي
...

*

----------


## Deimos

*الحيوان كان قاعد جنب الألتراس حتي إفتكرناه منهم وبعدين أعلي مافي خيلهم يركبوه ماعندهم دليل والتسجيل ماواضح لأنه غلطان في الأسماء
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*اولا الحمد لله الذي نصرنا داخل الملعب وبالمدرجات .. هذا المندس كان غريبا يجلس جوار جماعه اولتراس وافتكرناه منهم .. ونحن ليس لدينا مانخاف عليه فقد استردينا حقنا  .. وبعد ده محل ماتبقه رهيفه التنقد .... تحياتنا لكل من شرف هذا الاجتماع
                        	*

----------

